# Mobile DVD players



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK,
I see a lot of postings that want it to work while driving, 
***BE WARNED HERE THAT MANY PLACES HAVE LAWS SO YOU WILL NOT BE WATCHING TV WHILE DRIVING ON THE ROAD*** :4-thatsba. 

BUT, there are cases where this is OK like the back seat(many have kids that need the distraction) so mommy can drive the car with out JR. putting his hands over her eye's.

***Be aware that some unit's only need to see a ground "PULSE" some need to see it "ALL THE TIME" I find the best solution for this is to use a toggle switch to feed the ground to the source***

This is not all their is but I wanted to post this up to help others, and try to cut down on the unnecessary postings. As many times we have a posting with the answers already in them but some do not take the time to search them out.:4-dontkno This is not all there is to know about this problem that a lot of people have so I invite all to post up their findings as well...........
Thank you for your in put ray:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

wanna quick fix, loop the ground "signal off wire" to the ground on the radio. Legally, if there are dvd players infront of the drivers seat they have to be hooked to either the parking brake or emergency brake to become activated, due to the "Inattentive Driving" laws.


----------

